
Show HN: Proven by Users – Online Card Sorting for UX Professionals - dhumph
http://provenbyusers.com
======
bradknowles
So, what is a card sort and why would I want one?

~~~
dhumph
My assumption is that UX people finding this page would know that going
in..but I totally see your point that I'm not addressing on the home page.
Thanks.

